
Show HN: Quibi Is Doomed Site with Reactive Charts - cabyn
https://quibi-is-doomed.web.app/
======
tren-hard
I like your breakdown and effort you put into this. But I also don't think
Quibi is going to fail anytime soon.

> The BBC is joining an expansive roster of Quibi investors that includes
> Disney, Sony, Warner Bros., Fox, Viacom, and Goldman Sachs. Beyond that,
> Google, WalMart, and Proctor & Gamble are among the service’s advertising
> cohorts.[1]

That's a lot of big names putting money into this.

Now look at all the people they've got making content, it's a massive list of
celebrities that draws from more than just Hollywood which means a lot of
demographics are covered.

This story from the la times does have a lot of back and forth debate over
topics you covered [2] worth a skim

[1] [https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/analysis-quibi-
continues...](https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/analysis-quibi-continues-
excite-investors-213023272.html)

[2] [https://www.latimes.com/entertainment-
arts/tv/story/2020-04-...](https://www.latimes.com/entertainment-
arts/tv/story/2020-04-07/quibi-youtube-best-and-worst)

~~~
cabyn
Solid point. Uber has raised 26 billion, still don't make a profit and
probably aren't going anywhere anytime soon. Just kind of drives me crazy the
amount of money dumped into ideas that could start with very little money and
become profitable on their own, or they'd just die out because it's not
working.

------
egfx
I find it funny that they basically took an idea I had 13 years ago to learn
programming and called it their core innovation.
[http://chamilyan.com](http://chamilyan.com)

~~~
cabyn
Haha nice, maybe you can sue and get some of that Quibi money ;)

------
cabyn
I've been learning Svelte, and was annoyed at Quibi's business model, so I
made a site! Hosted on firebase, it's got reactive charts, cloud functions and
it should look great from mobile to mega.

------
nojvek
There is a lot of demand for online media right now. Quibi could work if it
captures the attention of a certain market. It all depends on the content. If
they get a show like Game of Thrones, that could be a winning formula.

I'm honestly tired of Netflix, their new content is a bit meh nowadays.

So Quibi could take off, who knows, if it has real good high quality shows.

------
russdpale
While I agree with everything you posted, I'd like to raise the saltiness and
state that quibi is still better than having a CCP member approve your tik-tok
post...

